# British chefs ?



## robbo_uk (Feb 2, 2003)

Noticed theres a fair few fellow Brits at Chef Talk nowadays. Where are you all from and where are you working now? How long have you all been cooking? Any stories to tell?


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi,
Started washing up in the cafe at 10 yrs old. 3 years at Westminster Tech with some short stops at Buck House and Savoy. They didn't notice me. Opened restaurant at Dad's cafe on the first floor. Cafe closed. Won Mouton Cadet Menu Competition. Got married. Ran restaurant 10 yrs. Dad retired. Bought own restaurant 1987. Still there, still cooking,still married, still poor.
Usual stuff.

Dave


----------



## robbo_uk (Feb 2, 2003)

Read an interesting report about the current Head Chef at Buck house only the other week in the Daily Mail. Apparently he's stuck every member of staff below him on trial periods, staff that have served there for decades! According to this report the foods not up to much and a recent dinner hosted by Her Majesty resulted in a slow hand clap when the food was very late arriving at the tables.

"Mouton Cadet Menu Competition". Sounds interesting Dave. Care to elaborate? Im entering a number of competitions at present with a team of chefs within our region in the company so would be interested to know what thats about.

Is your restaurant up in London?


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hey robbo

just been told the cherry pies cooked so wont be long;;;; hello from somerset cider county...we pass fields and animals on our way to work...great after 10years in london...great having a day job & no splits .. i have too . I have a fellow cheftalk cafe guy from hooland cooking not far from me weve yet to have a beer but will
.if brit membership continues to grow we can suggest a meet &
feast. whaddayasay...

regards


----------



## robbo_uk (Feb 2, 2003)

Im based in Wales mate so not that far from "Cider country" myself. 

Fancied heading down that direction in the Summer for week too as it happens. Newquay etc. Wanted to pop into Padstow to check out Rick Steins "town". 

We'll keep in touch and maybe then we can meet for a swift one.

Are you on MSN mate?


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hey robbo

not on msn...dont like bill gates...trip to padstein will be expensive
& although ive met rick & hes a great guy i honestly believe that
if your fish is fresh then you or i could do as well & save 50 squid
a plate !... his format is to keep it simple .id recommend roscoff
easily got to on thr plymouth ferry where you can travel & eat good seafood in france & still be cheaper than padstow.or try
chez nous in plymouth.jaques was recently feachered in the jean muir telegraph column & he held a michelin star for 20 years.hes a master & its not too expensive.
anyway gottago my roat belly pork nearly crispy!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Hello Robbo,i live in East London,not far from where the shambolic Dome was built.I work in the financial centre of London,near the Bank of England and the Stock Exchange.
The company i work for is mainly involved in corporate dining.
I,like Dave Warne,went to Westminster College and passed my advanced craft diploma there just over four years ago.
It`s good to see another British chef on here.


----------



## basildog (Feb 13, 2003)

Another Brit signing in.Live in the South West running a small bistro and having fun.My first post, just mooching around,getting my bearings here:chef:


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Hey, I have a question for you Brits!

My theater group is going Me and My Girl and we're having a party soon. I want to make some sort of British food. But outside of Shepherd's Pie, what can I make?

I've made Scotch Eggs lots of times. This party will be on the night of the Academy Awards.

Any suggestions for "Cockney" food? There will be about 50 people. Can't be too expensive. No fish and chips. 

THanks.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Vloglady,i grew up and still live in East London which was, when i was a child,full of "Cockneys".Most of them had moved out by the 1970`s to the suburbs.There was a large Jewish community but this has now dwindled.
A great number of people in this area are either of Asian or West Indian origin.With the boom in "fast-food" a lot of supposedly "traditional cockney food went into decline.
The only items i can think of are: Pie & mash,seafoods e.g. cockles,whelks,winkles and jellied eels. "Cockney"cookery is inaccurate as the area has always been cosmopolitan.

I wish i could be more helpful with your request,Leo.
:chef:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hey vloglady,

cockney grub eh
sliced roast beef subs with horseradish & mustard
beef pies with mash & liquor (a parsley sauce veloute)
individual cartons of shellfish with lots of pepper & vinegar
toad in the hole ( suasages cooked in a yorkshire pudding batter)
liver & bacon
skate & capers
cockles & mussels
mutton & caper sauce
boled beef & dumplings
oxtail stew
if you need details or method just ask,I once did a cockney charity night in a pub for 300 ..food like this is easy,cheap & keeps well & despite first impressions can be delicious.
regards


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks.

I need desperately a recipe for Cranachan Cheesecake!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hi,
Cranachan is the topping & is oats,whisky,cream,honey & raspberries.Put on a standard cheescake or adapt to include these flavours.Check out Scottish cranachan websites for authentic mix.Have fun.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Vloglady,the questions you asked about refer to Cockney rhyming slang.Most of this type of slang originates from Victorian London.
1) a rubber dub is a pub.
2) a Vera is a reference to Vera Lynne,a popular English singer in WW2. Vera Lynne-gin.
3) a tifter is a hat.
4) having one for the frog:a shortened version of having one for the frog and toad(road).This is a variation of the old saying of having one for the road.This refers to a condemned prisoner having one last drink before they went to the gallows.They were then "on the wagon",a prison cart,which took them to their demise.Leo.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You might enjoy this...and who knows, it might be helpful.

http://www.cockneyrhymingslang.co.uk/


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Fabulous! Such great ideas. thanks.


----------



## eurochef (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, i'm not exactly a brit, but i cook in the UK. Like mike I'm in somerset. I graduated in holland, went to spain, then UK. Been here 8 years now and moved around london, kent and now the SW. I love the SW, theres so many produce here. When i was in london I never thought i would see a whole venison or pheasant. I even cook pigeon now which i would never even have contemplated when in london. Anyway, work in a small but very busy countrypub in the quantock hills and cooking is great!


----------



## freddychef (Dec 19, 2001)

Good to see a few here from over there---whaddayaat ?(as we say in Nfld). Nw that you are here how about a little kitchen language from your experiences? I have posted a few messages over the past year researchijng English culinary language--looking at slang, phrases, culture specific words (hob?), from all English speaking kitchens--so any takers?--freddychef


----------



## ebola (Jan 17, 2003)

I started in britain too. London, hotel, dishwash. Two years later - Wales, a la carte italian kitchen. Cardiff, close to Millenium stadium at 1999, World regby championship. it was quite mad time....Nice country, Wales, I missing for sometimes..


----------

